# Concurrent Planning / Adoptive parents fostering a child



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone here has any experience of concurrent planning and how it works what is involved? concurrent planning meaning fostering a child with a view to adopting the child (hope I have that right)

And also, does anyone know anything about adoptive parents (ie. have an adopted child(ren) already) being allowed to foster (in any way?) 

Just mulling some things over...........

Thanks


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
Adoptive parents can become foster carers though the criteria will vary from agency to agency so you'd need to phone round and find out.  I've thought about fostering 0-2s but wouldn't do anything about it until my children are a lot older and have more understanding of whats going on.  One LAC SW I met wasn't in favour of adoptive parents fostering but that didn't reflect the agencies view.
Concurrent planning is still pretty rare.  The risk % I read once was 80% chance of adopting the child, 20% chance of the child going back to BPs.  Though heavily in adopters favour the risk is there and when an adopted (or birth) child is involved this could prove a risk too far.  I'm pretty sure there was someone who used to post on here who did concurrent planning and the baby went back to BPs    Again it is something you'd need to enquire about to find out if your agency does it and whether they would do it when there is a child already in the home.  Contact arrangements could be arranged by the agency for someone to collect and drop off the child so you weren't involved.
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

I have done concurrent planning and there is also one other lady on these boards who has done concurrent planning.

i also had an adoptive son when doing concurrent planning.

Unfortunately I am running out of time to write a longer reply as its my Mums 65th birthday and going out for tea with her so when I get back I will PM you and tell you my experience.................be warned its a a sad one  

superal


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Just read OTs post............it was me who experienced the baby going back!

Superal
x


----------

